# Anyone here use S-Gear?



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I am really impressed with this program. Far better than the line 6 stuff, cheap, and hangs with the big boys of modelling.

He is working on a Fender model that sounds perfect for me. Just heard the prototype and it was outstanding!

Anyone else using this?

http://www.scuffhamamps.com/product

*Check out a great demo clip in post #15*

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmm, I guess not. 

If anyone is interested, there is a fully functional 15 day trial you can download. It works as a stand alone product or VST plugin. It sounds really nice.

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The more I use this the more I am amazed. The speaker IR loader is incredible and allows you to load any 3rd party IRs you like. The amps are the best modelling I have used and destroy the line 6 stuff I have used (HD 500, Pod farm, pod xt). When switcghin between S-Gear and Pod Farm 2 it is a night and day difference. 

How good is this? Many AXE FX and Kempler users also use S-Gear. In fact, I have read from a couple of users who have sold their AXE and just went with S-Gear.

I hope this doesn't come off as spam, I am simply really impressed with this program. It doesn't offer a gazillion amps and has limited effects but those are both pluses in my books. If you want a few really good sounds with usable options, check it out. I am quite surprised nobody else here is using it.

TG


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I used an early trial and was quite impressed. I didn't purchase as I am heavily invested in Amplitude 3.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

It just keeps getting better. I have played with some of the other software packages, and to my ears S-Gear blows them away for realism in amp modelling (I haven't played Amplitude 3 however). I am really surprised nobody else here has used it.



ronmac said:


> I used an early trial and was quite impressed. I didn't purchase as I am heavily invested in Amplitude 3.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

traynor_garnet said:


> It just keeps getting better. I have played with some of the other software packages, and to my ears S-Gear blows them away for realism in amp modelling (I haven't played Amplitude 3 however). I am really surprised nobody else here has used it.


I've been using Guitar Rig 5 for awhile now and I'm pretty impressed with it. I wonder if you've compared these 2 programs and what you think of GR5 if you have.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> I've been using Guitar Rig 5 for awhile now and I'm pretty impressed with it. I wonder if you've compared these 2 programs and what you think of GR5 if you have.


I haven't compared the two but you can download the S-Gear demo and do some comparisons. The demo is fully functional for 15 days. I would be interested in your thoughts so please post here.

TG


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

traynor_garnet said:


> I haven't compared the two but you can download the S-Gear demo and do some comparisons. The demo is fully functional for 15 days. I would be interested in your thoughts so please post here. TG


I checked out a U-tube video of S-Gear and it looks like they are a similar product. I don't think I'll demo S-gear as I'm still learning how to use GR5 and my old brain can only retain so much information. I'll let you know if I do any recording so you can hear what GR5 sounds like and maybe you could do the same if you do something with S-Gear.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> I checked out a U-tube video of S-Gear and it looks like they are a similar product. I don't think I'll demo S-gear as I'm still learning how to use GR5 and my old brain can only retain so much information. I'll let you know if I do any recording so you can hear what GR5 sounds like and maybe you could do the same if you do something with S-Gear.


Is there any particular tone you want to hear? It would be easy to record something simple.

TG


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

traynor_garnet said:


> Is there any particular tone you want to hear? It would be easy to record something simple.
> TG


Thanks for the offer but I've pretty well settled on GR5. I'm working on the tones for Wicked Games and Gravity right now . One of my favorite components so far is the Tape Echo. I'm also working on the Hammond B3 sounds in Vintage Organs. Lots to do but not enough time.
As for recording something in S-Gear, that would be great and I'm sure others would like to hear something also.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

No RTAS version for Pro Tools 9 and lower. Bah!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> No RTAS version for Pro Tools 9 and lower. Bah!


It's a new program by a very small company so legacy support isn't going to be huge. Still, amazing tones at hand and a stand alone mode too.

TG


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > No RTAS version for Pro Tools 9 and lower. Bah!
> ...


Now I'm just jealous that I can't try it out.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> Now I'm just jealous that I can't try it out.


Run it as a stand alone program. This way your particular Daw is irrelevant.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is a great demo of one of the amp sims. Really nice.

TG

[video=youtube;nJhytAdbKak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=nJhytAdbKak#at=44[/video]


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

I've always been too old-school to use a computer for modelling on anything but the odd home recording... I'd rather put the money into the physical gear personally. Maybe I'm missing a hidden treasure?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

traynor_garnet said:


> Here is a great demo of one of the amp sims. Really nice.
> 
> TG


Great playing TG. Amp sim sounds really good.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Great playing TG. Amp sim sounds really good.



Oops, I should have noted that this isn't me. Just a clip I saw on another site and thought was great. I really do like this sim.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

elliottmoose said:


> I've always been too old-school to use a computer for modelling on anything but the odd home recording... I'd rather put the money into the physical gear personally. Maybe I'm missing a hidden treasure?


Me too. I have tried some other modelling stuff but never liked it and had pretty much decided nothing but old tube amps was worth it. But, s-gear sounds amazing and is only $99.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

traynor_garnet said:


> Oops, I should have noted that this isn't me. Just a clip I saw on another site and thought was great. I really do like this sim.


Well, it's still great playing even if it's not you. Thanks for posting.

What amazes me when I fire up my amp sim on the computer is how my computer sounds so darn good. My E-MU 1820 DAW is my computer sound system and I have pretty good speakers hooked up to an old Denon receiver. I really don't know how they do it but I'm glad they did.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

traynor_garnet said:


> ...nothing but old tube amps was worth it. But, s-gear sounds amazing and is only $99.


I assumed with your name that you weren't an axefx guy, ha! For under a hundred bucks, it may be worth checking out. Good find and thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I like it too. It has great feel too.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

dolphinstreet said:


> I like it too. It has great feel too.


You are the player to do the demo! LOL Seriously, you have great chops and musicianship and I think a player of your caliber would say a lot about the product.

I also agree with your assessment about feel. I cannot wait for the new Fender model to come out because this may be _the _model for me if it cleans up well and responds to picking dynamics like the other models do.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

elliottmoose said:


> I assumed with your name that you weren't an axefx guy, ha! For under a hundred bucks, it may be worth checking out. Good find and thanks for bringing it up.


Yeah, my handle is a bit of a "tell."  That said, I have tried/owned my fair share of digital modelling stuff; my biggest gripe was that they give you the kitchen sink but none of it really compares to the real thing. I prefer a few great base sounds to gadgets and gizmos. 

S-Gear is the best modelling I have heard. With a new baby in the house, it has become an invaluable tool for me but I would use it regardless.

TG


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

I've owned it for about a year and I really like it. It could use more effects though. Hopefully that will come with time. I have Guitar Rig 5 also, and although I can find some good sounds out of it, much of the time it just sounds flat and over processed or over compressed. I wasn't aware that Scuffham was coming out with some Fender amps - that is great. The only other amp sim I have is Kuassa Creme which is really good for metal sounds.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, not many effects but the basics are there and are very good. If you use it in reaper you can easily add a few "pedals" in front of your amp. I have a free RAT and TS808 pedal that I stick in front if I need more gain.

I am not a metal guy so I cannot really comment in depth, but with the RAT in front of the Stellar I am into VH and Iron Maiden tones quite easily if I want it.



Hired Goon said:


> I've owned it for about a year and I really like it. It could use more effects though. Hopefully that will come with time. I have Guitar Rig 5 also, and although I can find some good sounds out of it, much of the time it just sounds flat and over processed or over compressed. I wasn't aware that Scuffham was coming out with some Fender amps - that is great. The only other amp sim I have is Kuassa Creme which is really good for metal sounds.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, I will see what I can do.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been using S-Gear since it came out. It is by far the best amp sim on the market.

Here is an original classic rock song of mine: https://soundcloud.com/jim-sorbie/blacksnake 

And a heavier one: https://soundcloud.com/jim-sorbie/lights-down

And a Gary Moore tribute demo I did for a local competition: https://soundcloud.com/jim-sorbie/gary-moore-tribute

(Excuse the vocals - without exception they are one takes and I never go back to fix them!!!)

Cheers,
J


----------

